# Braid or Mono for Offshore fishing!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

thinking of going on 1 of OCs headboats for
offshore fishing. i have an Okuma EB80 and was wondering which would be better between 20 - 25lb
mono & 80lb braid (same size as 20lb mono) for fishing sea bass , tautog , blues etc...
also i have a 4'9" heavy action ( 8-20lb) spinning rod. is this rod sufficient for this type of
fishing or should i get a longer (6-6.6 ft) med-mh action rod.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

IMHO, if you are bottom fishing.. you will feel the bite more if you use braid. For the rod perspective, don't use the short one...
Use the 6'6" or longer, good luck on your upcoming trip...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

Go with the braid and the 6'6


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Not even a contest. Especially if you are going out to deep water, use the braid. More sensitive and much less stretch. I'm not familiar with the reel you mentioned, but most guys use conventional reels for tog and seabass offshore. I also concur with the 6'6" or 7' length.

If the captain says "were going offshore for blues", ask for a refund!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Go for the longer rod: it'll help with the hooksets as well as compensating for the boat rocking with the waves. As for the reel: it's fine if it'll handle braid, but be prepared to crank hard as you'll likely be fishing with 8oz of lead (or more ) when bottom fishing in 90+ feet of water. Unless you've already got the 80lb braided line, I'd skip it and go with 30lb braid. 80 is way overkill and too thick which would require more weight. Double the braid with a 40 turn Bimini Twist, and then tie it via a 16 wrap albright to a section of 30lb mono (about 15' or so). Tie the mono to a Spro snap swivel and use it to snap on the bottom rigs (double dropper rigs). Good luck


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Unless you've already got the 80lb braided line, I'd skip it and go with 30lb braid. 80 is way overkill and too thick which would require more weight.


so AtlantaKing you are saying that using 30lb braid which is the size of 8lb mono is enough for fishing offshore. do you think this line would be too light for the ocean as well as dealing with maybe a sinker 8oz or better


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, for most offshore _bottom fishing_ (seabass, tog, flounder), it'll be dropping straight down and cranking straight up, so the 30 will be plenty strong. With the exception of monster tog, most of the fish you'll encounter bottom fishing out of MD, DE or VA will have a difficult time breaking 30lb braid. The thin diameter of the line will allow to keep better contact with the sinker as there will be less "belly" in the line. 

Now, if you're planning on heading further south and hitting the deep water grouper or canyon tilefish, then I'd say step it up to 80. Likewise if you're fishing for tuna, 80 or better is the way to go. But if you're not comfortable using the 30, by all means try the 50, 65 or 80.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I do quite a bit of wreck fishing for seabass, tog, and flounder. I use a 7' med action rod and 65# Power Pro braid. There's a lot of structure down there so you need the heavier line to take the abuse. Also make sure you tip it with about 8' of 50# mono and tie your dropper loops directly in the leader. Don't use any metal at all unless you just use a swivel to tie the leader to the the mono. A lot of mates will make you take off any pre made bottom rigs that are made with wire. It only compounds their job when they have to undue tangles and it will happen. Have a goodtime..


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Which reel?*

You guys have a ton of good rod, line and rigging advice for the MD, DE and VA ocean bottom fisher. Can you give us the low down on the reels you recommend? I need to get my own gear and I need some good advice.

Thanks!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I think the Avet SX would be perfect for bottom fishing in about 100 feet of water off MD and DE. It will handle any size seabass/tog and flounder you might encounter. 50lb braid would be my choice of line, maybe 65 if you are going to do heavy wreck fishing.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Stick with a conventional reel and the longer rod. The 80lb is way more than you need. For deepwater flounder and seabass I use 30 lb braided line. However, if tog are the target I would use 50 or 65lb. If your looking at making this an all purpose rod go with 50lb. You will get too many break offs togging with 30lb.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

ideal bottom setup for seabass, and general deep dropping...


Penn 330 GTI w/500yd spool 60lb PP... topshot with 40lb mono till full.... fish on ugly stick 6'6 20-50lb conventional rod... soft enough for the bass, tough enough for the tiles & snowies..


----------

